
Why Ford Hired a Furniture Maker as CEO - decampj4
https://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2019/03/ford-ceo-jim-hackett-ux-design-thinking/580438/
======
mrpippy
Snarky but I can't resist: given Ford's share price since he took over,
investors seem to be asking the same question

